# Fun hedgehog names



## Tania

Having just got my first hedgehog a week or so ago  , I went through the wonderfully fun task of finding him a name. I made this into a game with my friends. I wanted a name that was hedgehog related but was derived from a famous person's name, real or fictional.
So my hedgie's name is Bruce Quillis :lol: 
but we also came up with:
Quillem Dafoe
Commander Quill Ryker
Quilliam Shatner
Quill Clinton
David Hasselhog
Alfred Hedgehog
quill.i.am
Mark Hamquill
Quilbert

Have you come up with clever names for your hedgies? PLEASE SHARE!


----------



## NoDivision

Hahaha, o my gosh, those are all AWESOME! I like you choice of Bruce Quillis, but my favorite is totally Quilliam Shatner!


----------



## Braime_Kojo

Hmmm lets see what I can come up with


Captain Jean Luc Prickard
Quill Smith


----------



## Tania

Excellent! I love Star Trek names

Quilliam Shakespeare


----------



## Braime_Kojo

Tania said:


> Excellent! I love Star Trek names
> 
> Quilliam Shakespeare


>< I should of thought of that one!

Prince Quilliam
Quillie Nelson
Pricky Martin
Prick Astley
Pricky Skaggs


----------



## Ramenstien

Louis Prickstrong.
Frank Quilatra.

Just a couple I thought of.


----------



## Tania

Hahaha my husband just thought of Prickly the Hutt for them larger hedgies LOL


----------



## lehaley

:lol: :lol: 
Darn it! I'm really upset that I didn't name Felix Quilliam Shatner instead.


----------



## moxieberry

My cousin (mom's cousin; she's my second cousin, now in her 50s) dated Bruce Willis for several years. I'm very tempted to give her a call to let her know someone named their hedgehog after her ex, lol.


----------



## PJM

I just heard of one recently that I loved...EinSpine.


----------



## Tania

PJM said:


> I just heard of one recently that I loved...EinSpine.


That is pure GOLD! Love it


----------



## HedgeQuarters

I always picked beautiful names. I love your names tho so much they are so hilarious I sat here laughing my butt off. lol. :lol: 
I breed hedgies and whenever a new litter comes in i sit and pick unique and sometimes not unique pretty names. Of course the new owners can re-name them but just so I know what hedgie they are talking about when a interested person emails I can know what one they are talking about. And also because I dont paint my hedgies.
(Also it is my tradition that all girls have 2 names)

But here are some of the names I chose:

Stella Rose
Jezee Ann
Shia (Male)
Eva Marie
Millia Lyn
Robert Spike (Male)
Castor and
Polak (Named after stars both males)
Timshel
Cortina Galaxie
Jude (Male)
Musidore Lilly
Tristesse Star
Abel (Male)
Aisland (Male)
Ayzzy (Male)
Adam (Male)
Electra June
Adrielle Eclipse
Alex (Male)
Tatum (Male)

My hedgehogs names are:
Sanya Marie
Brielle Cole
Rex Hog

Have Fun nameing your hogs.


----------



## moxieberry

HedgeQuarters said:


> Castor and
> Polak (Named after stars both males)


You mean Castor and Pollux. Or did you intentionally tweak the name Pollux to make it a little different? :]

Also, have you just never had two babies that look similar? Because without paint on the quills, it'd make it easier to mix them up; giving the babies names doesn't really substitute for that.


----------



## Jake

Wonda Spikes
Spike Speagel (cowboy bebop) no alteration
Cactus Jack (WWF)
Morning Star (its a spiked mace)


----------



## jerseymike1126

snoop hoggy hog


----------



## hedgehoglove14

Mr. Snuffles!


----------



## lpercz

Cinderquilla


----------



## alyssinreality

Leopold Bloom (like from the Producers. And because hedgies bloom up when they roll)


----------



## hanhan27

Winston Churchquill


----------



## HedgeQuarters

moxieberry said:


> HedgeQuarters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Castor and
> Polak (Named after stars both males)
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Castor and Pollux. Or did you intentionally tweak the name Pollux to make it a little different? :]
> 
> Also, have you just never had two babies that look similar? Because without paint on the quills, it'd make it easier to mix them up; giving the babies names doesn't really substitute for that.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I did name him that to make it a little different  I can always tell which hedgehog they are. I dont need paint for that. I always find something unique about them all. And I interact with them all the time. And I only have one litter at a time so I know which is which and who is who


----------



## missy

Those are some fun names. The boys named our albino girl, Marshmallow. Seems kinda plain now after all the clever names.


----------



## gogrnny1955

How about from the old western T.V. show Gunsmoke
Marshall Quillan


----------



## Emiry

I originally wanted a girl, so a lot of these names are female. (Am getting a male :lol: )

Aura
Alvena
Celia
Bailie(Top pick)
Elva
Elfie
Freya
Gandolf (This was one of my top picks  )
Lilith
Nyx
Rosa (Another top pick)
Vodka( Also a top pick...I am a collage student trying to convince my mother that I do not party every weekend, which is the truth, so this was one of the not smart names)
Shiloh (Is the name my breeder gave the hedgehog I am getting. I was told it is a male albino. I never would have come up with this name, but I actually really like it, and after interacting with it for a bit I will decide if it is going to stick)


----------



## moxieberry

Emiry, I looove the name Shiloh. I'm a little weird about names in general, and will often like male names for female - essentially making them unisex in my brain - and Shiloh is one of that kind for me. I think keeping that one would be a great choice, assuming it suits him! :]


----------



## Emiry

Moxie, when she told me she was calling it Shiloh, I thought it was a great name! I am seriously thinking about keeping it...actually It pretty well has stuck. I wrote on my calender the day I am getting him and I put Shiloh with a heart next to it haha.


----------



## moxieberry

What's great about the name Shiloh is that it doesn't really come with a "type". There are some names that are commonly associated with certain personalities, which can be a problem for choosing a name before actually meeting/bringing home the pet, but that's not at all the case with this one. I think you should definitely keep it!


----------



## CrypticChris

I think the easiest names come from Pokemon characters! A name like Cyndaquil really fits with a hedgehog! Or Shaymin (pictured below) which is the hedgehog Pokemon!


----------



## Guest

my boyfriend named all the hedgehogs but i told him i get to name our kids lol 

theses names are awsome.


----------



## Kendra

This is probably only funny to Canadians, but I really liked the name Sir Quilfrid Laurier, after our seventh prime minister, and the name of my university. I was going to name my baby Quilfrid, but alas, she was born a girl.


----------



## zoologist

if I could rename Max I would probably name her Hufflepuff. Its sorta become her nickname any way because she loves to huff and puff up when you disturb her 

I can't rename her though  her previous owners asked me not to.


----------



## alyssinreality

zoologist said:


> if I could rename Max I would probably name her Hufflepuff. Its sorta become her nickname any way because she loves to huff and puff up when you disturb her
> 
> I can't rename her though  her previous owners asked me not to.


Well, that's not very fair. She isn't theirs anymore.


----------



## alyssinreality

CrypticChris said:


> I think the easiest names come from Pokemon characters! A name like Cyndaquil really fits with a hedgehog! Or Shaymin (pictured below) which is the hedgehog Pokemon!


http://eledora.deviantart.com/art/Shaym ... g-69466897


----------



## sublunary

I heard a great one yesterday - Quilly Wonka!


----------



## Ambreon

I named mine Cyndaquil I thought Shaymin was more girly.


----------



## hanhan27

sublunary said:


> I heard a great one yesterday - Quilly Wonka!


HAH! That is hilarious! I'm a huge Willy Wonka fan so that is especially fun for me. 

My boyfriend told me a while back that we should have named Mildred something else. He wants to rename her Quilldred. :roll:


----------



## crystalblaze

These are all amazing I can't stop laughing, can anyone think of any girl' names like this?
Crystal x


----------



## 1Rayne

I got my first hedgehog a two weeks ago its been a trying couple weeks haha he started shedding his baby quills so bonding isn't going as well as I hoped 
I named him Tucker because all else fails Tuck'er and roll lol


----------



## jholstein11

Heath hedger. :lol:


----------



## Ille

We named our first hedgie His Lordship, Sir Huffalump...because when he was a baby, he was either all huffy or all lumpy! Our second (an adult adoptee) we named Attila the Huff. That name was a perfect fit. We just lost our beloved Attila to cancer..it was especially sad as she survived the surgery but couldn't quite wake up at the end...I have never cried so hard at losing a pet.

We now have a little girl hedgie that I rescued this weekend from a pet mill. She's in pretty rough shape but given a few weeks of nourishment and tlc I think she'll be fine. I've been reading over all these funny names and wondering what kind of name this new one will fit into  We will need to see what kind of personality starts showing!


----------



## Kelcey

alyssinreality said:


> CrypticChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the easiest names come from Pokemon characters! A name like Cyndaquil really fits with a hedgehog! Or Shaymin (pictured below) which is the hedgehog Pokemon!
> 
> 
> 
> http://eledora.deviantart.com/art/Shaym ... g-69466897
Click to expand...

This is my very first post! I am getting my very first hoglet this Friday. His name is going to be Shamus. It's an even more perfect after reading the post I quoted above. If I get a girl she will have to be Shamin.


----------



## Alyybear

Nimitz is from the Honorverse (series written by David Weber). I hope someday to have a female that will be named Samantha (In the book she is Nimitz's mate, although my hogs will never be bred!)

In the book, Nimitz/Samantha are a species called Treecats. They are a six limbed, sentient, mammalian species that is arboreal and telepathic.


----------



## reedwoman814

Aeris is a Final Fantasy 7 name... though it was a misinterpretation and was supposed to be Aerith. Anyway. Her full name is Lady Aeris Two-face Von Pricklebottom. (Two -face because of the split Color on her face)


----------



## CarrieJ

My boy's name is Soda Pop. 
I had no idea there would be a pun in there. I didn't know much about hedgehogs and a friend messaged me a link to a craigslist ad for hedgie babies. The ad said there was one boy left and that I could get on a waiting list. I knew if I it worked out, I would name him Soda Pop. I got on the waiting list and spent the next week researching hedgehogs. I found out they POP! I had no clue. Anyway, I was hooked, and I was able to get him, and he is the best little guy in the world. I'm so lucky! He is 15 weeks old now. 

My husband and I like to switch his name out with rap lyrics like...
"You down P O P, ya you know me!"
"I love it when you call me Soda- Pop-Pa"

Or our favorite from Three Amigos song My Little Buttercup.. "My little Soda Pop"


----------



## velooyuotn

I am getting two girls, I think one will be named Bella, I need ideas for the 2nd one, anyone?


----------



## Alyybear

I love all the names people come up with! Soda pop is adorable!


----------



## Kimmeryn

*Funny Name*

I'm naming my male:

Tom Bombaquill


----------



## Tom

Kimmeryn said:


> I'm naming my male:
> 
> Tom Bombaquill


Love it


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer

For boy hedgehogs:

The Dr. Quills (Doctor Who)

For girl hedgehogs:

Katniss Everhog (The Hunger Games)


----------



## Krabby

I just adopted my my first hedgehog today and named her, Boss Hogg.


----------



## verucacherry

If we got a boy, he was going to be named Hedgebert McPricklesworth, or Quilliam. Hard to think of funny ones for the girlies!


----------



## ajweekley

My first hedgehog was Henrietta McDuffy. Henri for short. My new girl is Madame Gertrude von Quillstein, or Gertie.


----------



## ZeeMartin

when I told the guys I worked with I was getting a hedgehog, several things happened...
1) they laughed. a bunch.
2) when they stopped laughing they looked at me "like what a curious and unusual creature she is..."
3) one of them said "of course you're naming it Spike, right?" which made me laugh.

so my boy hedgie is indeed "Spike".

my girl tends to flop down and hang legs out in odd directions when she's lounging.. which made me think "...lounge lizard! " hence... Lizzie.

so they are Spike and Lizzie. :-D

the baby boys don't have names yet... they're both pretty easy going like their parents (very easy to handle) and at the moment I can't tell them apart... gonna have to mark quills on one of them. once I can tell who's who I'll start working out names. 

some of the stuff on his list is AWEsome! 

EinSpine :mrgreen:


----------



## ZeeMartin

I'm thinking you don't need to go to the character names of pokemon... just go right to the top... Pokey-mon... (ok so say pokey-man with a Jamaican accent...)

or maybe Gumby and Pokey... 
(dude, how old am I... :-o heehee )


----------



## Tom

Picking a name is hard! I could pick a name for my future children faster than this!


----------



## ZeeMartin

Jonquil ... her name is Jonquil...


----------



## GeekGrrlLauren

When I got my boy recently, my ex suggested Ron Jeremy (imagine that we aren't dating anymore...) But since hedgies always look So Very Serious, I knew he had to have a proper serious name, and went with Baron Quilliam Farnsworth (Baron for short). I cribbed the Farnsworth bit from Warehouse 13, but otherwise his name isn't really "from" anything. Of course, now I'm wishing I'd thought of EinSpine.


----------



## Tom

GeekGrrlLauren said:


> When I got my boy recently, my ex suggested Ron Jeremy (imagine that we aren't dating anymore...) But since hedgies always look So Very Serious, I knew he had to have a proper serious name, and went with Baron Quilliam Farnsworth (Baron for short). I cribbed the Farnsworth bit from Warehouse 13, but otherwise his name isn't really "from" anything. Of course, now I'm wishing I'd thought of EinSpine.


Hahahahaha Ron Jeremy. Very fitting since their small like him (well height wise) and err well endowed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ajweekley

I told my husband about Bruce Quillis and now he's insistent that our next hedgehog be a boy so he can use that. :lol:


----------



## mdelu

I have nicknamed mine "HUFFlePUFF" from the Harry Potter series when he's all grouchy...my kids love it!


----------



## HedgieSmooches

crystalblaze said:


> These are all amazing I can't stop laughing, can anyone think of any girl' names like this?
> Crystal x


Phyllis Quiller
Quillis Diller
Lauren Quill 
Quillary Duff
Quillary Clinton 
Quillary Swank

& my favorite (and Monday I will be naming my new baby girl this...) Paris Quillton. 

Boys;
Quilli Vanilli 
Prick Jagger
Prick Clark
Prick Jonas
Prick Van ****
Prick James


----------



## HedgieSmooches

Hayley Quills
Stevie Pricks
Pricky Quilton 
Anna Pricole 
Pricole Kidman


----------



## HedgieSmooches

I may go back on the Paris Quilton and go with Pricki Minaj actually, lol.


----------



## Ashley Lodge

Mr.GrumbleTrousers
Sir. Poopapotamus
General Squidgy feet
Mrs. Huffypuffs
Princess Weepants
Queen Pricklypoopoorunner greenbottom the fifth


----------



## amyj

okay that is really cute! i am actually getting a new hedgehog in about two or three weeks, do you mind if i use quilbert??


----------



## fishhead

Some names we bounced around when we were considering them that I didn't see here:

Obi Wan Quillnobi
Aquilles
Quilliope
Prickly Bear
Quillbus Dumbledore
Pricklypuff
Quill N Ink/InkQuill
Quillypso
Barbarella
Miraquill
Quillexander
Jigglypoke
Quilladin
Quillakazam


----------



## Hawkstorm1622

I'm going to be getting a hedgie soon (once I get the money XD), and so I'm creating a list of names so I'm prepared for when I can go pick one out. 

Anyway, I told my sister a bunch of these names, and we died in laughter... Puns are the best. CX


----------



## jachuston

i just got my new hedgie, thank you for the name ideas!!!


----------



## Katten

Barb


----------



## Kailyw

The Surgeon General


----------



## Leeloosmommy

Miquill Jackson:lol:

And I got a rescue last week, I should have name her Skippy (she always jump like a Kangourou!!!!):lol:


----------



## skyla

As a hard-core will.i.am fan, quill.i.am is absolutely brilliant. I think you should even make some Black Eyed Peas parody music videos starring your hedgie. You genius, incredible.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie

Ok, not really sure if this post is still going around, but I thought of a good one for any Finding Nemo fans! Dory calls Marlin Mr. Grumpy Gills. What about Mr. Grumpy Quills for a hedgie!!!!!


----------

